# Going to look at a Clausing 5914 lathe and things that I should check



## Alcap (Dec 31, 2019)

I talk to the seller who bought it from a machine shop to resell . He said it's 110v powered and we should be able to run it . I noticed in the CL ad picture that the turret looks like it's just sitting on the bed , I can't think of any good reasons for that . i don't know much about these machines ( to honest any machines lol ) There seems to be plenty of things  beside normal wear on a machine with a clutch/brake system that might need work . I'll that a indicator to check the headstock bearings and operate the controls but maybe someone will have further suggestion about the model , thanks Al


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 31, 2019)

Your're not far away and I have a 5917 . Where is the tailstock ?


----------



## Alcap (Dec 31, 2019)

I wondering about the tailstock too , I'm just hoping the turret is from this machine and wasn't swapped for one that they kept . I believe that you couldn't swap things from one machine  to another without a lot of work ?


----------



## machPete99 (Dec 31, 2019)

The variable speed reeves mechanism on these lathes tends to be problematic (hydraulics and delrin bushings in the sliding pulleys).
Only adjust speed with lathe running, see if it goes across full speed range and holds it in place and does not rumble too much.
They can be converted to direct drive/VFD.

Check that all gears and feed mechanisms work.

The tailstocks (regular and turret) are typically bored out on the lathe they "belong" to, so cannot be simply traded across lathes. Make sure your regular tailstock is included. The turret is less useful for home use; I have one that has been parked under the lathe for a few years now. It might make for a good deep drilling rig, but I have not had the need.

Verify that spindle bearings are not trashed as they are very expensive and difficult to find in their original tolerances. All other bearings can be replaced with some custom bushings needed.

If no chucks/tooling are included you can factor that into a price. The L00 chucks are not that common, but you can get L00 backplates and machine for plain back chucks.


----------



## Alcap (Dec 31, 2019)

It's supposed to come with a 3 jaw chuck and faceplate . Would there be anyway to tell if that turret came with this machine ? And if he doesn't have the original tailstock should that be a deal breaker ?


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 31, 2019)

Run a quick eBay search for Clausing 59 tailstock.  That may give you an idea as to their general availability.  As far as determining whether or not the bed turret is native to that particular 5914, probably not.  Although general condition of the headstock versus the turret might give a clue.  Outside of that, the only other quick check would be to chuck up a solid rod (preferably precision ground) the same diameter as the holes in the turret and see how close it is to fitting into any of the holes when you advance the turret.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Dec 31, 2019)

Not a deal breaker, In a pinch the turret could be used as a tailstock. It's possible a previous owner used it both ways, as an engine lathe and as a turret lathe, with the saddle out of service on the right end. A correct tailstock might be found online, too. That would be preferable....


----------



## Janderso (Dec 31, 2019)

I feel like a lathe with a turret would indicate it was used in production.
Same movements day in and day out.
Check it over good for wear.
Just me?


----------



## Rootpass (Dec 31, 2019)

I agree. Unless the lathe is very inexpensive I’d be inclined to keep looking.


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 1, 2020)

But if doing only production work with the bed turret, there would be no or minimal wear on anything except turret, spindle and drive.  None on bed, anything on the carriage,  or on the lead screw and half nuts.  They could be as new.


----------



## machPete99 (Jan 1, 2020)

Yes, the turret setup has its own way system, so does not cause any wear the main lathe bed.

If you get a replacement tailstock you will need to carefully check and either shim it up or machine it down so it is on the same vertical centerline as the headstock. Any 59XX would potentially fit, but none on ebay at the moment, and other clausing tailstocks run around $500 so not cheap, and need to figure that into the equation. I'd hold out for a more complete lathe.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 2, 2020)

So what was the outcome on this lathe ? What was he asking for it ? Just curious , I possibly could use it as a donor .


----------



## Alcap (Jan 2, 2020)

I should be going to look at it this weekend . Has it as a package deal , a Clausing mill 5920 , some tool and original vise ,  which looks nice from the pictures supposedly from the original owner .  $3200 for both in his ad , I asked if I he would sell the mill separate and he said $2000 , I'm guessing the mill will be very nice but the lathe might not be worth the trouble . I don't need another project .  I would think those prices are " asking "  I'll have the cash and trailer when I look so that might help negotiate a better price . There are 2 more 5920 mills within 2 hours , $1950 & $2000 so I'm guessing that's where he getting his price .


----------



## bl00 (Jan 2, 2020)

It looks like he sold the mill on ebay a couple days ago.  https://tinyurl.com/wagfx6v    There's a Rockwell mill on craigslist too if one of those would interest you.  I see you're in Bangor.  That's where I bought my mill several years ago.


----------



## machPete99 (Jan 2, 2020)

I have the Rockwell vertical knee mill; I think its a step up on the Clausing mill, as it has R8 spindle and tapered gibs.
(I do like the Clausing 5900 series lathes)


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 2, 2020)

Nothing on the lathe .


----------



## Tim9 (Jan 2, 2020)

Clausing tailstocks cost a bloody fortune on eBay. More than I paid for my complete 5903 Clausing lathe.


----------



## Alcap (Jan 2, 2020)

Strange I texted him yesterday about how heavy the 2 were so I knew what trailer I need to bring . I just sent him a text if he was available Saturday morning and he said "OK "  Maybe I shouldn't go alone ?


----------



## Alcap (Jan 2, 2020)

Would this be a step-up from the Clausing ?    This would need tooling and vise .   https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/tls/d/ambler-milling-machine-rockwell/7030680582.html


----------



## Tim9 (Jan 2, 2020)

In my opinion.... Clausing would be my preference just because they are still in business and one can call them for support and parts. 
  If both machines were similar in size, condition, price and design... I’d go with Clausing because of their support.
   That said, Rockwell is a quality machine. But not super popular for getting used parts on eBay. Not like finding the more popular machine parts....new or used.


----------



## Alcap (Jan 3, 2020)

Tim9 , good point about the available used parts if the mill ever needed some . I hope to take my wife's uncle , a retired machinist with me when I go . Sometimes I see things through " rose colored glasses "


----------



## Alcap (Jan 3, 2020)

If I do get the mill and lathe he said he can load it , was thinking of setting them on 2x6 or 2x8 planks this way I could tie them down for the ride home then I could lag into the boards , my trailer has a drop gate and also tilts if needed and just pull them off  ?  I do have a Kubota BX23 that would never lift even either but I could put bucket on the trailer bed and if I could get the mill into it I could just keep the bucket in " float " and back down the tailgate . Open to any ideas , thanks


----------



## machPete99 (Jan 3, 2020)

Lathes are very top heavy, and you want to be very careful here. I disassembled mine to get it down to man-handleable pieces. Same with the mill.
Total weight of the 5914 is around 1200#. The mill is probably a bit less, maybe 700-800#.

If taken whole you should lag together a sled using some 4x4 stock perpendicular to the bed through the feet to combat the tipping. 
Lag 2x8 stock under this in the other direction and you could potentially use pipes as rollers under it.
Make sure nobody puts a sling under the feed screw or it will be destroyed.

If you remove the head and table from the mill and lower the knee all the way down it will be somewhat stable.


----------



## Alcap (Jan 3, 2020)

I could also drill some holes through  the floor above the garage and run a chain around a  4x4 crossing the joists , then use my chain hoist .


----------



## Alcap (Jan 4, 2020)

Bought them both even though he didn't power them up . He said he bought the lathe as a " running machine "  so we're going to see how honest that seller was .My wife's uncle looked them over with me .  He loaded them with a good size farm tractor , slings over the bucket forks on my trailer .  I end up just putting plenty of ratchet binders on them for the ride home . Getting them off was a little figuring . Put the mill in  the bucket and ratcheted it in on  my Kubota , had just enough lifting capacity to get it off and inside . The lathe was a little harder , put the headstock end in the bucket strapped it in them with plywood under the tailstock end backed it down the tailgate ramp once we tilted the trailer . It's more then the tractor could lift but I was just kind of dragging the bucket down the ramp .  I'll need to clean out a spot to put them but got them within a few feet of their new home in the garage . Where they are at I'll be able to give them a good cleaning


----------



## chips&more (Jan 4, 2020)

It did not happen without pics!


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 4, 2020)

Awesome stuff @Alcap!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 4, 2020)

Keep us posted on the progress ( especially the lathe) . I'll be tearing mine apart in April .


----------



## Alcap (Jan 4, 2020)

Here’s the pictures you asked for . Not sure where the best place to put them along the wall with the window and corner to the right ?


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 5, 2020)

I'll post a pic of the 5917 tomorrow . If you ever get tired of that 5914 , look me up .


----------

